# Need some insight about adoption



## lostandfound (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello!

My family was thinking about the possibility of adoption, but I wanted to ask some experienced folks for advice. Are there anything I should be wary of (scams, etc.)?

Additionally, my dad and I are very allergic to most dog breeds. I've heard about people returning dogs because of allergic reactions. Is it a very real possibility that we go out and adopt a Maltese (or a Maltese mix) and have some sort of allergic reaction? The thought of returning a dog to the shelter is very sad to me


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think you need to be careful about the mix. You can look up what dogs are hypoallergenic. Poodles are and I see a lot of poodle/maltese mixes. Yorkies are also, but the majority of terriers are not, so you should be careful.

I had a great experience with my first dog who was a rescue. He was the greatest gift I ever had. He lived until he was 17. He did have a slight heart murmur from birth, but it was never a major issue. I rescued him at 8 mos old. He was a Chihuahua-definitely not hypoallergenic-my boyfriend was really allergic to him!

Good luck!!!

Kim


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

It would be hard to return one to the shelter. Maybe if you found the right one you could have some one on one time and see if there is a reaction. Or maybe visit a foster baby that way the mom would know about him/her and could possibly let you and your dad visit.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you adopt, do so from a shelter or rescue. DO NOT adopt from Craig's List or any other online forum as there are scams, rip offs and worse lurking there. Think of those places as "stranger danger" for adults.

As for a mix, you never know what characteristics will come through so it's impossible to say they will have fewer allergens. I am allergic to dogs which is why I have Maltese, and as long as they get frequent baths I have no problem. Part of the allergic reaction comes from the dander which Maltese have less of because they have hair instead of fur, and the other part of the allergy comes from what they have on their coat such as dust, pollen or grasses, so frequent bathing helps there.

If you adopt from a rescue and find there is an allergy problem, you are obligated to return it to the rescue so they can re-home. However, this is not fair to the dog, so I would suggest you meet the dog and play with it for a while, bury your face in the coat and rub it near your eyes (have allergy meds handy) to see how you react before making a decision. Good luck!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

maggieh said:


> if you adopt, do so from a shelter or rescue. Do not adopt from craig's list or any other online forum as there are scams, rip offs and worse lurking there. Think of those places as "stranger danger" for adults.
> 
> As for a mix, you never know what characteristics will come through so it's impossible to say they will have fewer allergens. I am allergic to dogs which is why i have maltese, and as long as they get frequent baths i have no problem. Part of the allergic reaction comes from the dander which maltese have less of because they have hair instead of fur, and the other part of the allergy comes from what they have on their coat such as dust, pollen or grasses, so frequent bathing helps there.
> 
> If you adopt from a rescue and find there is an allergy problem, you are obligated to return it to the rescue so they can re-home. However, this is not fair to the dog, so i would suggest you meet the dog and play with it for a while, bury your face in the coat and rub it near your eyes (have allergy meds handy) to see how you react before making a decision. Good luck!


great advice right here


----------

